# who has kids ?



## frodo (Nov 6, 2016)

Go karts are around $1000.00 and up

check this pedal cart out for $300.00

just add a 20 hp  brigs and you have a nice go kart

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/red-shed-heavy-duty-adult-pedal-go-kart-red-31-in-w-x-61-in-l-1128723?cm_mmc=feed-_-GoogleShopping-_-Product-_-1128723&gclid=CPOS-taYldACFQ2TaQod3X4MFg


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2016)

It says access denied


----------



## frodo (Nov 7, 2016)

Chris said:


> It says access denied


add 2 pcs  sq tubing from rear axle to front to sturdy it up
for your kids , a 5 hp lawn mower engine would be the right size


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 7, 2016)

Heck Frodo, build one for yourself. Looks like a fun lil project. Except maybe put an engine out of a Sportster on the back...:beer:


----------



## Sparky617 (Nov 7, 2016)

20HP?  Does it really take that much to propel a sub 100 lb kid to insane speeds?  Here is a go-cart from Tractor Supply with an 80cc 2.5 HP engine.  Capable of 18 MPH.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/monster-moto-classic-go-kart-80cc-black   It is only $630.

When my kids were younger I preferred they pedal their way around to play.  I wouldn't get them a battery powered car let alone a go-cart or scooter.


----------



## havasu (Nov 7, 2016)

These days a good pedal car is ~$400. Today I can buy a 6v electric car for ~$60 (on sale at WalMart.com) 

Where is the justice?


----------



## Sparky617 (Nov 7, 2016)

havasu said:


> These days a good pedal car is ~$400. Today I can buy a 6v electric car for ~$60 (on sale at WalMart.com)
> 
> Where is the justice?



One is a plastic piece of crap that will last one kid. The good pedal car could be passed down for generations.


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2016)

Too bad they are all Chinese junk these days.


----------



## havasu (Nov 7, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> One is a plastic piece of crap that will last one kid. The good pedal car could be passed down for generations.



I agree, but at my age, I'm only concerned about MY grandkids!


----------



## nealtw (Nov 7, 2016)

http://www.sears.ca/product/hauck-lightning-pedal-power-go-kart/1621622000?gclid=CNSwzq2nmNACFQ9Efgodhh8Mqg&extid=ca_1search_2en_3gogl_4productfeeds&s_kwcid=AL!4202!3!{creative}!{matchtype}!{placement}!{network}!{adwords_producttargetid}!{keyword}&ef_id=Uub2zgAABCjoeu0W:20161108042026:s

Just a cheaper one at sears. copy and paste link I guess.


----------



## havasu (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks Neal. I believe I just found my Christmas present to my grandson!


----------



## nealtw (Nov 7, 2016)

havasu said:


> Thanks Neal. I believe I just found my Christmas present to my grandson!



Saw this one on TV a while ago, Dad is nuts but she can really drive this thing.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XiXDFoKG2I[/ame]


----------

